# Hi from Bristol :-)



## boboparker (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi there,

I've recently moved to Bristol from Leicestershire with my partner, and up until recently we had 2 Russian Dwarf hamsters, sadly one had to be put down  , and to fill that little empty space in our lives we're looking at getting a fancy mouse. For some reason there seems to be a real lack of breeders or shops selling them here, from searching, and so we though we would come to the people/forum who would know where to get a handsome little fellow from to join our little family 

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## boboparker (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi  Thanks for the welcoming.
Really would love to find a little mouse to join us soon! If anyone knows of any breeders in the South-west please let me know!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in Basingstoke Hampshire but from Bristol I think thats quite a trek


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol just looked it up and it's 2 hours between us. Sorry !


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
try posting an ad in the wanted section


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, you've probably found your new additions by now but I just wanted to mention that I live in Reading but quite often travel to Bristol to visit family. I am no longer breeding my mice but if you wanted mice transported from near me to Bristol when I am next heading that way, I would be happy to help.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I am delivering some mice to Lockleaze, BS7, on August 19th. I only have pet-type mice at the moment, but you would be welcome to one of mine (I take it, from your comments, that you are after a buck?).


----------

